# Capsule the Paphiopedilum



## CodPaph (Dec 10, 2007)

Hy to all, I am needing aid, I obtained to make one capsula enters the Paph. sukhakulii(father) with the Paph. Tinicum(mother), and would like to know which the time of maturation of this capsula and if somebody knows the name of two crossing of this Paph.?


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 10, 2007)

According to the RHS website, this cross has not yet been registered.

Maybe somebody else knows about capsule maturation.


----------



## CodPaph (Dec 10, 2007)

You obtain to pass me link of where in the RHS they are the registers because I did not obtain to locate in the RHS the registers of the orquídeas!


----------



## charlie c (Dec 10, 2007)

CodPaph,

The link to the RHS site is:

http://www.rhs.org.uk/plants/registration_orchids.asp

charlie c


----------



## paphreek (Dec 10, 2007)

I've had capsules mature in as little as 6-7 months and take as long as 13 months.


----------



## CodPaph (Dec 11, 2007)

Being that I induced the Paph. in August, I go to be able spoon capsula between February and March.


----------

